# Grouper



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

Crazy, almost absurd request. My wife wants to target grouper tomorrow and previously, catching them was sheer luck. Read MG's post regarding Yellow Gravel, are there any other recommended spots that anyone would feel like sharing? I would probably be laughing too but appreciate any information.

Bill


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Right now grouper are deep for the most part.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck! The only keeper grouper we have caught this year [a grand total of three]has been on the close in natural bottom. Just can't afford to make those long runs. There seem to be a lot more grouper caught in the bay but you need the spots to do that. You will be better served targeting amberjacks and triggers. Putting keeper grouper in the boat is a tough gig unless you want to make those long hauls. You can fish large baits on the bottom in close but you are going to be wrestling with a lot of sharks.


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you have any numbers to yellow gravel? If so just ride around in the area and watch bottom machine. Look for spikes and drop offs. If you still dont feel confident send me a PM and I'll give you a few things out there. I spend alot of time in that area. Lots of big mingos and scamp haven't caught many blacks or red grouper.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

If you can run the distance of 28 to 32 miles there is gag and scamp grouper to be caught. I know that the gags are holding in 160 to 280 feet of water this time of the year. But if we were to target gags I would fish in 220 feet or so. The sow ARS will not let the grouper find your baits. You will catch a stray red here and there and it will weed out the red snappers at that depth. Use a ruby or blue nose for live bait.Hook them from the inside of the mouth up and not to far back in the head (you don't want to kill your live bait) also by hooking them in the nose areait will keep your bait from spending on the way down.Use a circle hook not to large.150 # mono leader.Lock you weight 10 to 18 inches.Weight size depends on you line type and style mono or braid. We use 6 to 10 oz. dependingon current.Plus did you know that grouper and most fish eat thier prey head first.The live bait will help keep the triggers and mingo's off your line and give the gags a chance. Good luck saturday we will be out in the area trolling give us a call on 68 if we can help further. Gene and Crew


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *recess (8/21/2009)*If you can run the distance of 28 to 32 miles there is gag and scamp grouper to be caught. I know that the gags are holding in 160 to 280 feet of water this time of the year. But if we were to target gags I would fish in 220 feet or so. The sow ARS will not let the grouper find your baits. You will catch a stray red here and there and it will weed out the red snappers at that depth. Use a ruby or blue nose for live bait.Hook them from the inside of the mouth up and not to far back in the head (you don't want to kill your live bait) also by hooking them in the nose areait will keep your bait from spending on the way down.Use a circle hook not to large.150 # mono leader.Lock you weight 10 to 18 inches.Weight size depends on you line type and style mono or braid. We use 6 to 10 oz. dependingon current.Plus did you know that grouper and most fish eat thier prey head first.The live bait will help keep the triggers and mingo's off your line and give the gags a chance. Good luck saturday we will be out in the area trolling give us a call on 68 if we can help further. Gene and Crew


Excellent, first-hand info right there. Very nice Gene.


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

Distance isn't a real problem and don't mind the travel. I have a few YG #'s and like I said, it's been spotty at best. I sincerely appreciate all the response's and will be in that area tomorrow as well. Blue Hull 27 Outrage "Me&You". 

Thanks all for the info!

Bill


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *recess (8/21/2009)*If you can run the distance of 28 to 32 miles there is gag and scamp grouper to be caught. I know that the gags are holding in 160 to 280 feet of water this time of the year. But if we were to target gags I would fish in 220 feet or so. The sow ARS will not let the grouper find your baits. You will catch a stray red here and there and it will weed out the red snappers at that depth. Use a ruby or blue nose for live bait.Hook them from the inside of the mouth up and not to far back in the head (you don't want to kill your live bait) also by hooking them in the nose areait will keep your bait from spending on the way down.Use a circle hook not to large.150 # mono leader.Lock you weight 10 to 18 inches.Weight size depends on you line type and style mono or braid. We use 6 to 10 oz. dependingon current.Plus did you know that grouper and most fish eat thier prey head first.The live bait will help keep the triggers and mingo's off your line and give the gags a chance. Good luck saturday we will be out in the area trolling give us a call on 68 if we can help further. Gene and Crew


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome advise!!!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *recess (8/21/2009)*If you can run the distance of 28 to 32 miles there is gag and scamp grouper to be caught. I know that the gags are holding in 160 to 280 feet of water this time of the year. But if we were to target gags I would fish in 220 feet or so. The sow ARS will not let the grouper find your baits. You will catch a stray red here and there and it will weed out the red snappers at that depth. Use a ruby or blue nose for live bait.Hook them from the inside of the mouth up and not to far back in the head (you don't want to kill your live bait) also by hooking them in the nose areait will keep your bait from spending on the way down.Use a circle hook not to large.150 # mono leader.Lock you weight 10 to 18 inches.Weight size depends on you line type and style mono or braid. We use 6 to 10 oz. dependingon current.Plus did you know that grouper and most fish eat thier prey head first.The live bait will help keep the triggers and mingo's off your line and give the gags a chance. Good luck saturday we will be out in the area trolling give us a call on 68 if we can help further. Gene and Crew


Great advice , but Gene is not telling you the most important part........:nonono

Nona's BREAKFAST!!!!! One of these days I'm going to try and show up and sit down and see if they notice!!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *Run Dover (8/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *recess (8/21/2009)*If you can run the distance of 28 to 32 miles there is gag and scamp grouper to be caught. I know that the gags are holding in 160 to 280 feet of water this time of the year. But if we were to target gags I would fish in 220 feet or so. The sow ARS will not let the grouper find your baits. You will catch a stray red here and there and it will weed out the red snappers at that depth. Use a ruby or blue nose for live bait.Hook them from the inside of the mouth up and not to far back in the head (you don't want to kill your live bait) also by hooking them in the nose areait will keep your bait from spending on the way down.Use a circle hook not to large.150 # mono leader.Lock you weight 10 to 18 inches.Weight size depends on you line type and style mono or braid. We use 6 to 10 oz. dependingon current.Plus did you know that grouper and most fish eat thier prey head first.The live bait will help keep the triggers and mingo's off your line and give the gags a chance. Good luck saturday we will be out in the area trolling give us a call on 68 if we can help further. Gene and Crew
> ...


Scott just make sure you don't get in my seat.Blood could be shed over Nona's biscuits and gravey.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll really mess you all up and bring my own chair and placemat!!!!! :shedevil

(Does it seem a little more crowded around the table????)

Sorry for the derail!!! :letsdrink


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with gene. but i use 4 hook droppers 1 big live on bottom hook. squid on 2 cut bait on 3 & squid on 4.scamp love squid. but dont catch much 15 mph winds on the drift fishing 5 to 10 much better for drifting fishing I bottom 150 to 350.edge 5 miles from yellow gravel both good areas.


----------

